
3D nano-printing - 6ren
https://plus.google.com/u/0/106772544387169323774/posts/5Zu5g9ko4cS
======
bajsejohannes
It's not that I'm not impressed, but this is closer to micro-printing than
nano-printing, looking at the "20µm" line at the bottom of the image.

~~~
m_for_monkey
That 20 µm is the size of the whole structure. Look at the details (like the
placement of the nose), this precision is in the order of 10-100 nm.

~~~
bajsejohannes
When I wrote the above comment, I was ballparking it to be around 100nm, which
I think is closer to µm than nm.

Looking a bit closer at it, I would say that the bands you see on the feet and
body seems like the "precision" of the system. These are around 4 pixels wide.
The 20µm ruler is 84 pixels wide, giving us 20µm / 84pixels ≈ 0.25µm/pixels.

So the band is 4 pixels * 0.25µm/pixels = 1µm. (Assuming my premises are
right)

------
antifuchs
That's pretty amazing. I had the privilege of demoing repraps to a Vienna UT
researcher a while ago, and he reciprocated by giving me and my friends a tour
of the 3D printers at their institute. The 2-photon printing facility was
already in place (and oh my is it impressive), but it hadn't made a lot of
interesting stuff at the time - I think they were focusing on fabbing organic
molecules at the time. I'm pretty sure it wasn't as fast as this - 4 minutes
for a sculpture of that size, at that level of detail is pretty great.

That was about 2 years ago now. Very glad to see they made such great progress
in the meantime (-:

------
jcfrei
source & video: <http://www.tuwien.ac.at/en/news/news_detail/article/7444/>

------
joejohnson
In this picture:
[http://in.reuters.com/news/pictures/slideshow?articleId=INRT...](http://in.reuters.com/news/pictures/slideshow?articleId=INRTR304C2#a=4),
are there gaps in the bridge structure? It's very impressive.

------
prasadsara
Is this the same as CUBE. mentioned in the above

~~~
daeken
No, not remotely. Cube is a traditional 3d printer with a resolution of
0.25mm. This is 3d printing on the atomic scale effectively; many, many orders
of magnitude higher resolution.

~~~
Panoramix
Not true at all: the scale bar says 20um, which is 0.020mm. This is 20,000
nanometers or about 200,000 atoms. Not even remotely atomic (nevertheless
impressing, because it is really 3D).

~~~
daeken
Oh wow, my math was way off. Thanks for the correction.

